# phrase d'accroche



## nestore

Buondì!!!
Non è per caso vi viene in mente una traduzione naturale ed efficace di *phrase d'accroche*? 
Si tratta di una frase utilizzata in vari contesti (nelle pubblicità a mo' di slogan; nelle candidature; nei curriculum...) per attirare l'attenzione, per catturarla e invitare il lettore o lo spettatore a continuare l'esplorazione. 
In italiano, in questo preciso istante, non trovo un equivalente decente. E mi dispiace. 

Grazie anzitempo... 

Nestore


----------



## Anaiss

Frase ad effetto?


----------



## Matrap

Ciao nestore "frase ad effetto" potrebbe andar bene?

Stessa idea di Anaiss


----------



## nestore

Eehehe...caruccia la *frase ad effetto*. Non mi era venuta e mi garba. E, se mi confermate che si usa anche nel linguaggio pubblicitario, la promuovo e l'adotto.
 Grazie ai due concorrenti. 

Nestore


----------



## Anaiss

Anche slogan.


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Nestore,
Avevo pensato a "frase di richiamo" .


----------

